# Stuck about an air decision, help needed



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi fellas this is my first post on here and im looking for some help about air. 

I'm from the UK and drive a mk4, Cheers for any help 

I think ive finally narrowed it down to two air kit choices. 

1 - http://www.bagriders.com/modlab/products.php?product=FULL-KIT-WITH-TOUCH-PAD-E%2dLEVEL-SYSTEM-

2 - http://www.bagriders.com/modlab/products.php?product=FULL-KIT-WITH-AUTOPILOT-DIGITAL-MANAGEMENT

What kit you would go for or is there any alternative kits in the same price bracket? 

Cheers for any help


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

it's up to you. I run the autopilot and have had zero problems with it. I have heard the level sensors have to be absolutely perfect for them to function correctly, although it is a pretty awesome concept


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Cheers dude, Yeah the auto pilots a fair whack cheaper too. 

Do you find the autopilot to be un accurate at all though? 

Cheers


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

not at all, gets finicky at some times with the ride height settings, but you just have to play with it to account for the length of the air lines and such. Definitely a great product


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Gotta agree. I currently have the autopilot. It's been great no issues come to mind takes some getting used to, but that comes with the territory. In time I would like to upgrade to the e-level system but as stated above it's both more expensive and has to be installed perfectly to work correctly. Bang for your buck my votes goes to the autopilot. But IMHO the e-level is a better product assuming everything is working correctly


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

I recently ordered my autopilot kit. It is a lot less expensive, and is also pretty convenient. One wire running to the front of the car for the interface, which is also a digital gauge display. More convenient than analog gauges, although it might not be as accurate.

The e-level system needs to be PERFECT for it to function correctly. But if you have the money and the patience to install each sensor perfectly, it will probably out perform the autopilot.


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Ouf of curiosity what needs to be installed so perfectly? 
And is it hard to install?

What would you guys go for? 

Thanks a lot for the help


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

The autopilot shows / reads pressure for each individual bag. So say your preferred driving pressure in the rear is 50. When you add weight (people in the rear seats) that pressure will increase to make up for the added weight and the car will sit lower. The e-level system monitors actual height. so rather then reading pressure it has small arms that read your height so keep throwing more and more clown into the back of your car... the e-level system will take that into account and raise the pressure to keep the car at it's correct height. :thumbup:


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Ah sweet, thanks for that fella

Really dont know which kit to go for? 

IS the price difference warranted? 
Cheers


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

I would start with the autopilot. cheaper and a bit more simple for a first air setup


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

Ben from RI said:


> I would start with the autopilot. cheaper and a bit more simple for a first air setup


 agreed


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

disagree, the Elevel setup is the best on the market right now. It just takes more time to install, if you take your time, you will have no problems, and it will be the most accurate. worth the money up front rather than buying autopilot and then realizing its not your cup of tea, and buying the elevel down the road. Do it once, do it right. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

shammy7 said:


> IS the price difference warranted?


Yes, the price difference is warranted. That's not to say the autopilot is bad in any way because I've had no issues with mine and I'm quite happy with it. It's just that the e-level is noticeably better IMO.

You really can't go wrong with either one. It's all up to how much you want to spend.


----------



## lewisknight (Sep 12, 2008)

Gwerks are the uk dealers for airlift. 

Give them an email at: 

[email protected]

They'll be happy to answer any questions you have dude!


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

yeah I dont mind taking my time to install it to get it working properly first time round. 

At the moment it seems like the more sensible option would be to go for the accuair set up instead of going for autopilot and then upgrading to accuair in the future? 

Thanks a lot for all the help on here


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Anymore opinions fellas? 

Some great feedback so far

Cheers


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

if you wanted to save some money, you could do accuair's switch speed set up first, then buy the e-level system down the road. Accuair changed their design, so it uses the same controller. That seems like a more logical way of upgrading. Talk to Andrew at Open Road Tuning, he'll hook you up!


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

That sounds like a good idea. 

Whats the difference between the two setups though? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Whatever setup you decide to go with I would recommend going through one of the fine distributors rather then ECS. Not to discredits ECS, they have are a great place for parts and I've never been disappointed but with the complications that come with air sometimes it's nice to have someone to call. I purchased my first setup through bag riders and couldn't be happier. The customer service was unbeatable in every aspect. I can only speak for Bag Rider's but I'm sure Open road and the guys over there are the same way.


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah ive heard some absolutely great things about bagriders and think I will be ordering through them.

What kit did you go for? 
Cheers


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Go with the E-Level management from Accuair. It's by far the best management on the market right now. I've been using it since January and I LOVE IT. Not to mention, the quality of the design is top notch and can't be beat. As others have said, the install process is longer, but its only because you are now installing sensors as well as the rest of the air management. It's actually a pretty easy install, and Accuair gives you detailed instructions too. 

Basically its going to come down to how much you want to spend. There's a large price difference between the Autopilot and the Accuair setup, but it is warranted. If you want a budget setup, Autopilot is the best choice. If money is not an issue, get the best the first time around, and don't waste your time getting something you're only going to change out soon after.


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Money is always an issue, but its something that i want to last a long long time anyways so I think i'd tried to get the best kit now and then be able to leave it later on. 

How long does it take to install roughly? 

Cheers


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

instal all depends how much you know and how good you are at it... I'm not an mk4 guy and always forget whats going on with that rear suspension but pretty much you just need to replace all four corners as if you were putting in any suspension, run the lines to the bag from your management (be sure they are in a safe place with no rubbing or too much tension then piece together your management. The install isn't too difficult just take your time and do it right


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

shammy7 said:


> Money is always an issue, but its something that i want to last a long long time anyways so I think i'd tried to get the best kit now and then be able to leave it later on.
> 
> How long does it take to install roughly?
> 
> Cheers


If you want the best, then buy it. It will last a long time, and I can tell you that Dustin and Reno (owners of Accuair) provide the best customer service and always want their customers to be happy and will take care of any issues you have. 

If you don't plan to build a new trunk setup, and are just going to mount everything on top of the existing floor, you can install everything in a day (probably going to be a 14 hour day or longer depending on your abilities). Most people take their time and do the complete install from start to finish in 2 days.


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

I think i'll build the boot setup when ive got all of the components loose so on installation day everything will slot in nicely. 

Doesn't sound that bad to install then, why does everyone say that the level sensors are a real pain to set up then? 

Cheers


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

shammy7 said:


> I think i'll build the boot setup when ive got all of the components loose so on installation day everything will slot in nicely.
> 
> Doesn't sound that bad to install then, why does everyone say that the level sensors are a real pain to set up then?
> 
> Cheers


Because most of them haven't installed the level sensors before and think its a very difficult thing to do. All you have to do is run the wiring from the e-level ECU to each corner of the car (essentially its the same process as running air lines), then mount the sensors to the control arms, making sure they have enough room for fully extending and fully deflating. Some people have had problems with sensors because they didn't take the time to make sure of this broke the sensor arm. There's a build thread somewhere on here for a red mk5 R32 that showed what he did for this process and might be helpful for you, I just can't think of his name right now.


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, that doesnt sound too bad then

Any idea of what i could search to try to find this guy with the red mk5?

Cheers for the help


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

shammy7 said:


> Oh, that doesnt sound too bad then
> 
> Any idea of what i could search to try to find this guy with the red mk5?
> 
> Cheers for the help


I don't, but to be honest it's not very hard to do. Just put the car on jack stands, and use a jack to push the wheels all the way up and then release the jack and let the wheels fall all the way down. This will simulate full extension and full deflation, allowing you to properly measure how long the arms need to be and if you have the sensors mounted in a proper location.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

shammy7 said:


> Any idea of what i could search to try to find this guy with the red mk5?


Is it this one? This one has some nice pictures of the level sensors installed on his mk5 r32

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...32-Bagyard-Air-ride-Install&highlight=bagyard


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Retromini said:


> Is it this one? This one has some nice pictures of the level sensors installed on his mk5 r32
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...32-Bagyard-Air-ride-Install&highlight=bagyard


That would be the one I was thinking of


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

ah thanks a lot for that fellas, thats great


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

the autopilot is a great system and ive had it for almost a year now with no real issues. But if i had the money i'd definitely go with the accuair. To be honest ive been thinking about actually switching over to the accuair from the autopilot recently. Wish i just made that decisions last year in the first place but money wasn't available then. If you can afford it, i'd recommend the accuair. :beer:


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks a lot for that mate, exactly the sort of review im looking for

CHeers


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

just wondering if anyone had any reviews of this kit in particular - http://www.bagriders.com/modlab/products.php?product=FULL-KIT-WITH-TOUCH-PAD-E%2dLEVEL-SYSTEM- 

Cheers guys


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

What line size are people running? 

I would like a fairly slow dump and lift?

Cheers dudes


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

the best thing i could reccomend to you is to call Will at bagriders. he knows everything about the products he sells and will honestly sell you what you need/want instead of other companies on here that push for the most expensive things.
1.802.488.5083
or email him at [email protected]


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

I second that.
He helped me with my every single question.
Best customer service I have ever encountered :thumbup:


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Im from the Uk so calling him is a bit difficult but i have been emailing him and he has been really helpful, I think im going to go for 1/4 lines for a nice slow dump and lift.

Cheers


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

not to second guess you, but I'd suggest 3/8th lines and get flow controls if you like slower fill and dump times. Better to have that problem then to run 1/4 lines and realize you like them to be faster. Then you have to run all new lines. Just me 2 cents


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thats a good shout actually, how do flow controls work then? like a valve that allows X amount of air to pass through?

Also i read yesterday that air shouldnt be used on dailies, thats not true is it? 

Cheers


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

shammy7 said:


> like a valve that allows X amount of air to pass through?
> 
> Also i read yesterday that air shouldnt be used on dailies, thats not true is it?
> 
> Cheers


exactly. and I've driven mine daily for a year now, and no issues. if you take your time with the install, you should have zero issues.


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

What kit did you go for and how did you find it? 

Cheers


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

accu-air e-level. hands down the best.


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thats exactly the kit im looking at with air lift xl's

Can;t wait


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

fasttt600 said:


> not to second guess you, but I'd suggest 3/8th lines and get flow controls if you like slower fill and dump times. Better to have that problem then to run 1/4 lines and realize you like them to be faster. Then you have to run all new lines. Just me 2 cents


I second that, because that is exactly what i did, trust me you'll be happy you went the larger lines and flow controls. :thumbup:


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

any guys got videos of up and down?

And where do you get your flow controls from?

Cheers


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

fasttt600 said:


> I've driven mine daily for a year now, and no issues. if you take your time with the install, you should have zero issues.


one tip i can give you is to use high quality thread locker (Loctite 545) and tape, may sound like over kill to some but thats what i did and havent had any leaking problems so far and its been just about a year now


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah i saw a thread about the tape and locitite the other day, will certainly be doing that, 
CHeers


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

shammy7 said:


> where do you get your flow controls from?
> 
> Cheers


BAG RIDERS


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Cheers bud


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Anyone got vis of a 1/4 line lift? 
Cheers


----------

